# What is the "best" snowboard mag?



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

I want to subscribe. What should I get?


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

https://secure.widearea.co.uk/ci/factorymedia/index_wl.html


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

Paolo, how much in American currency is that subscription? Id like to check that mag out.

As to the OP, I like Transworld Snowboarding.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

XE.com - The World's Favorite Currency and Foreign Exchange Site 
(tell em i sent ya when you sign up!  )


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

Cant get that website to work.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

pebcak!

current exchange (well the last i looked which was a month or so ago) £1 = $2


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

Euro is basically 2 to 1 for the dollar.

1 Euro = 2 dollars.

90 dollar magazine  hehe


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the transworld rec!


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

holy crap.. thats rediculous! lol

But no problem, bro. I have subscriptions to Transworld and Snowboard Magazine.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

If you want the really nice mags, Frequency and The Snowboard Journal are hard to beat. Pricey though.


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeah, the ones I get are filled with ads. You got a website for Frequency?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Right here. It is pricey $40 for a year. I have to say though, the pics and articles are outstanding. I don't think there is any advertising or very little. Glossy high quality paper etc. Much more in line with National Geographic or Alpinist in quality. Good snow porn for sure.


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

bah, its only 4 issues! lol


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Snowboard Canada isn't too bad. Future Snowboarding used to be good but now....mehhh.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, I thought it was quarterly. Go to a boarders and see if they have any issues though. You'll see what I mean.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

whitelines is nice coz they give a few freebies like beanies and last season's DVDs

the articles are wordy and funny; the pictures awe inspiring and the fellas behind it are genuinely nice chaps (i met a few and e-mail many)

tis pricey and is only about 6 issues per year; but most of the mag is filled with features not ads. which cater to all interested in the sideways slide, rather than just the do-rag demographic (last year they even had 'wine of the month' and a chalet recipe! che buh!?

fret not tho tight fisted seppos; i fink there is an electronic subsrciption, so you can print the buggers off read em on your screen and it is idenitcal to what paolo pulls from the newsagent's shelf


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

transworld seems to be the winner.

Hard to find them on newstands here to test drive an issue


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

A Snowboard Journal was the best out there but then they stopped putting it out
But I guess now it probably either Future Snow or Snowboarder. I don't really like the articles in Transworld all that much, I had a subscription for a year but never bother to continue with it cause I was gunna subscribe to A Snowboard Journal......bastards


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

REKER said:


> Yeah, the ones I get are filled with ads. You got a website for Frequency?


Did they keep putting out Frequency???? Cause that would be sweet cause it was a..a...a i guess you could call it a spin off magazine from a snowboard journal and that would have me stoked. But that white lines look pretty sweet to.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Snowboard-mag is good. There's another one that's really freaking expensive that's really good as well. Both have lots of awsome articles with very little advertising.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

frequency :: The Snowboarders Journal - fly the freq flag


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I find snowboard-mag to be decent. They don't have a lot of ads, except that a lot of their articles are ads...


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> frequency :: The Snowboarders Journal - fly the freq flag


YES! Thank you! $15 per issue (I kid you not!) but well worth it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

For more bite for the buck, get Transworld snowboarding


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

swisscake said:


> For more bite for the buck, get Transworld snowboarding


*shudder* Transworld is so full of ads, it's rediculous.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

I like transworld and snowboarder, but I haven't really found one that I'll pay a subscription to. I'm picky when it comes to stuff I have to pay for =P


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

*"Best" snowboard mag?*

Hard to say what the "best" snowboard mag is ... each one seems definitely suited for a particular audience. 

Transworld is so full of crap that i usually ignore it, tho i do like to read their tiny type. 

Snowboarder used to be my favorite but the last few years it has just turned to unreadable mush. Or maybe i'm just getting older. 

Frequency is dope, but really expensive and sometimes just too "old-timey". Yeah, so Snowboard is too young for me and Frequency is sometimes too old for me. But damn, they have some nice paper, so their photos sure do look good. 

Snowboard-mag to me feels like an advertorial. i never know when i'm looking at an ad and when i'm not. but beautiful photos. i usually flip through it at the newsstands but don't buy it. 

So whether or not it's the "best" mag, my favorite right now is Future Snowboarding Mag. It's paper isn't as nice, but it usually takes me a couple of weeks to get through the thing. I don't know why i like it, but for me (I'm 26) it just seems to relate the most to my world and my take on snowboarding. 

Oh, and Method Mag is awesome too, but expensive to get in the US. 

Anyway, that's my take!


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

*Cover scribble*

Found this forum, via the link to frqncy.com. I hope to become an active member...

At the _frequency _TSJ office, we have a box full of signed covers of the recent issue of freq and we would like to offer them up to subscribers from snowboardingforum.com. If interested, enter snowboardingforum.com in the comment box at checkout and I will make sure that your first issue is mailed out USPS priority and autographed by cover boy Pat McCarthy... 

frequency :: The Snowboarders Journal - Snowboard


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

That shit does look really serious. I may have to subscribe to it with the hardcover option just to get the photobook! Too bad it's only 4X a year


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Wibby said:


> Found this forum, via the link to frqncy.com. I hope to become an active member...
> 
> At the _frequency _TSJ office, we have a box full of signed covers of the recent issue of freq and we would like to offer them up to subscribers from snowboardingforum.com. If interested, enter snowboardingforum.com in the comment box at checkout and I will make sure that your first issue is mailed out USPS priority and autographed by cover boy Pat McCarthy...
> 
> frequency :: The Snowboarders Journal - Snowboard


FKNA Wibby! And thanks! Please come around and post whore up here. We love having people in the biz posting up their thoughts, ramblings, criminal records...


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Frequency ROCKS!!!!! Omg! I think I'm going crazy!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ordering Frequency now...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Done! I got the subscription with the limited hardcover season in photos book. Psyched!!!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

buh?

10 million characters......


----------

